# What the IEs are not



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

source

I just wanted to ask a few questions about this post from the16types. Some of the the information here actually contradicts what I have learned and perceived about functions. Perhaps I have misunderstood some descriptions but I have information on socionics sources which do involve some of the things here, such as Fi leading types appearing judgemental
> _"This makes the individual seem "judgemental" or "self-righteous" to people less so inclined"-_sociotype.
I will highlight the parts in specific in the spoiler that I thought were actually related to the function because of course I don't disagree or misunderstand all the the examples listed here. Especially the Se paragraph.


* *






Fi is not...:
Empathy, morality, humanitarianism, charity, pacifism, being peaceful, never lying, being Gandhi, being Jesus, being wholesome, being good, being virtuous, being immaculate, innocence, love, romance, stupid sappyass love songs, puppies, being loyal, fidelity to your spouse, cupcakes, cute things*(???what? lol)*, being judgmental, traditional attitudes, chastity. No idea where the cute impressions came from. But I agree that people can mistake Fi as having a strong consience.

Ne is not...:
Creativity, novelty, being original, being a genius, having imagination, synthesis, analogy or* metaphor,* *invention,* new ideas, free-thinking, open-mindedness, advancement, insight, *possibilities!* *boundless potential,* visuo-spatial thinking, divergent thinking, conceptual thinking, randomness, spontaneity, being scatter-brained, being ADD, an excuse for why you're a worthless failure at life even though you think you're so brilliant*?*.Even Jung's description seemed to be about encompassing new possibilities and perceiving the potential an object holds, so this paragraph really raises an eyebrow. 

Te is not...:
Business, bureaucracy, finance, accounting, calculations, measurements, empirical thinking, objective evidence, the scientific method, carrying out procedural operations, step-by-step problem solving, organization, planning, *efficiency,* being pragmatic, being practical,* applied thinking, putting ideas into practice, concrete results.*Te, not efficiency? I wish the publisher elaborate on these points in particular.

Fe is not...:
Manipulation, fake emotion, pop culture, being superficial, being clique-ish, being a herd animal, lack of individuality, being prone to groupthink, social networking, social roles, adhering to social norms, having manners, being ditzy, *being overtly expressive,* popularity contests, demagoguery, being dramatic, being emotionally gaudy.

Ni is not...:
*Having foresight, thinking ahead,* being premeditated, understanding the consequence of one's actions, long-term planning, watching clocks, being timely, knowing how to manage your time, having sense for how long something will take, making predictions, being Nostradamus, making extrapolations, perceiver of all trends, linear progressions.Every description I've read about Ni involves time or prediction.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Wisteria said:


> Fi is not...:
> Empathy, morality, humanitarianism, charity, pacifism, being peaceful, never lying, being Gandhi, being Jesus, being wholesome, being good, being virtuous, being immaculate, innocence, love, romance, stupid sappyass love songs, puppies, being loyal, fidelity to your spouse, cupcakes, cute things*(???what? lol)*, being judgmental, traditional attitudes, chastity. No idea where the cute impressions came from. But I agree that people can mistake Fi as having a strong consience.


Oh, lol. Probably someone finds Fi cute, so Fi is cute for them. That's just somebody's perception of Fi.

Overall any of those aspects can absolutely be those things listed, as well as not be any of them. Hard to say for the complete lack of context. Then again, it's not 'what' that is important, but 'why'. If 'what' corresponds with the 'why' then 'what' _is _relevant, if not, then it's 'why' that matters the most.


----------

